# Quiet, traffic free, flat routes in Somerset



## KneesUp (28 Jul 2016)

After several summers of preferring to use a scooter rather than learn to ride properly, the kid is, as of yesterday, enjoying riding her bike. One of the things that got her interested was a bike computer (£2.49 in the reduced bin at Aldi) as when she's tried before she's always wanted to know how fast she was going - there is a racer in all of us it seems. Anyway, thanks to the computer, I know that yesterday we cycled around a car park together for 6km, so I'm pretty sure she's got the hang of it now.

I've thought before that she's 'got it' only for a fall to put her off. She's very wary of other people, vehicles and dogs, so she tends to stop dead if she sees them - particularly dogs and cars. We're off to Somerset in a few weeks, and I'd like to find a quiet traffic free route we can take her on to explore - I think the idea of adding to her odometer reading and using her bike to actually get somewhere will appeal to her.

Any recommendations much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## further (28 Jul 2016)

Might be of use
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/shop/rou...-cycle-map-4?gclid=CM2884_1lc4CFUQq0wod4N0N5Q


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2016)

Somerset's rather a large county so there are a few pockets. Where will you be staying? Personally I'd avoid the Bridgwater-Taunton canal path (route 3) as it's badly maintained, pretty narrow and a popular destination for dog walkers. The Strawberry Line, however, is a pleasure to cycle so long as the hedges and undergrowth have been maintained (last time I went that way they hadn't). There's a nice off road path between Ilminster and Chard, which also runs along a disused railway line, but we don't have many miles of traffic-free routes. If you don't mind monotonously flat and plenty of head or cross winds, the Levels and Moors are vast and quiet and filled with interesting villages, towns and cities.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Jul 2016)

Thanks both - we're staying near the middle of Exmoor. I think my best bet might be to buy the OS map and make my own route on the bridleways as there don't seem to be any official trails within an hour's drive :/


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Thanks both - we're staying near the middle of Exmoor. I think my best bet might be to buy the OS map and make my own route on the bridleways as there don't seem to be any official trails within an hour's drive :/


Definitely recommend the OS map. In my experience, the minor roads on the "proper moors" bit of Exmoor (the middle) are pretty quiet and I'd imagine you could link up a few bridle paths to make a decent route.

I've just thought, there's also the Grand Western Canal by Tiverton or there's a path by Wimbleball Lake, though I've not been there since they opened it. The cafe's meant to be good though!


----------



## further (28 Jul 2016)

If you can get to Exeter there is an off road cycle path all the way to Dawlish
http://www.devon.gov.uk/cycle-map-exeter.pdf


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Jul 2016)

If you are stayin in exmoor, then consider riding the moor. Its flat(once you are up on it) and you can see things coming from miles away...plus the sheep and cows are a great distraction


----------



## User482 (29 Jul 2016)

Exmoor's not far from the Tarka Trail in Devon (Barnstaple). It's a while since I've ridden it but my recollection is that it'd be ideal for a little person.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> If you are stayin in exmoor, then consider riding the moor. Its flat(once you are up on it..........


Flat?  ￼￼￼


----------



## coffeejo (2 Aug 2016)

Incidentally, a friend and I did a long walk on Exmoor on Sunday, starting from Tarr Steps. We didn't hang around the Steps themselves as there were far too many people for a couple of grumpy misanthropists like us but the families with kids were having a fantastic time playing by and in the river - and if you want a bit of peace and quiet, just follow the footpath along the river for a short distance as most people didn't venture very far from the path leading down from the car park. (Parking is £3 all day and the toilets were clean and well maintained, and there are two cafes within easy walking distance.)


----------

